# How many embryos transfer did it take with your gestational carrier



## lisaberry22 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi there,

We have our first embryo transfer tomorrow into our gestational carrier. It’s a AA pgs normal tested embryo. With it taking so long to get to this point I’m now wondering how many transfers someone has had before they received a successful result?

Hoping this is the path to our baby.

Thanks
Lisa


----------

